# Red and blue TT Mk2.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Would be great to get all the colours together.


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Don't like the position of the gas cap :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The more I see of it, the more I like it.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OOO what colour blue is that?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

The back seems very high.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dotti said:


> OOO what colour blue is that?


Looks like Mauritius Blue, pearl effect


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The blue is stunning!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

too dark for me. im hoping for a picture of the petrol blue sometimes soon.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I think that's Deep Sea Blue - seems darker than my car's Mauritius Blue. Although, depends a great deal on the lighting. I've ordered mine in Deep Sea Blue, so I hope that's it - or, just as gorgeous!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have seen Mauritius Blue it is gorgeous. Not sure about the petrol blue (what a strange name as if petrol is blue coloured :roll: )


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ordered?? - AUK have not firmed up the spec. im told the ones published the other day are only the first draft and changes have been made.

My dealers not called me to complete my order as yet.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

OK, to specific, I've replied to his email of Friday asking for my order - not signed on the dotted line, per se.

They've changed the the specs? Why issue a first draft of something - implying it's not been signed? Seems daft to me. Well, only daft if it means we are worse off somehow.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> OK, to specific, I've replied to his email of Friday asking for my order - not signed on the dotted line, per se.
> 
> They've changed the the specs? Why issue a first draft of something - implying it's not been signed? Seems daft to me. Well, only daft if it means we are worse off somehow.


Dont you just love AUK. Germans have theirs sort, website up, configurator and all :?

Again could be dealer bull, you just never know what to believe.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I haven't heard back from my dealer, and considering how quick off the mark he was, there could be something up.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > OK, to specific, I've replied to his email of Friday asking for my order - not signed on the dotted line, per se.
> ...


I guess the Germans are preparing ahead of the other markets. Now that Germans have firmed prices and specification, they can review the individual markets and agree on prices/spec. :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Iceman said:


>


Bet this one would look nice with red leather  :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you need to seek help - bet u wear red underware so you dont clash :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> you need to seek help - bet u wear red underware so you dont clash :wink:


Last time I met her, she wasn't wearing any!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > you need to seek help - bet u wear red underware so you dont clash :wink:
> ...


where was she sat at the time?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Bet this one would look nice with red leather  :wink:


Blue car with red leather. :?

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

:lol: Trust you (Dotti). Yep, I considered it with red leather. But it's too red for my liking. The darker red that's available for the A3 would be nicer.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


 [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

So Nik - you gonna cancel your Cayman?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> So Nik - you gonna cancel your Cayman?


I would, only if the TT could offer more power. And as we know it doesn't initially.

So I will stick with my order.


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Ordered?? - AUK have not firmed up the spec. im told the ones published the other day are only the first draft and changes have been made.
> 
> My dealers not called me to complete my order as yet.


My dealer called me yesterday is definetely taking orders against the specs they have received from Audi. I have an appoinment with them on Tuesday, we shall see.... :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


On some red leather :lol: :wink:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

More red (and blue) pics, just for you Dotti (and everyone else).

http://www.ttroadsterweltt.de/newtt/bilder2.html

I think it was Scotty that mentioned that the Turbine wheels were not side specific, and looked crap. He's right. Why? Fools.

















[/url]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Thank you Karcsi 8) . Piccies in red are really nice.

Do you like the Turbine wheels?  I know they are a pain to clean though.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

No, not really. A bit boring.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> The more I see of it, the more I like it.


After seeing the blue and red pictures, I would tend to agree with you. Like that metallic blue.


----------

